# Drills for field work



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is a link for various drills that can be used for field training. 
It has been helpful many times for me.



https://lrcgb.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/lrcgb-drills-handbook.pdf


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Golden Gibby said:


> Here is a link for various drills that can be used for field training.
> It has been helpful many times for me.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

